# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни для души

## НАТУЛЬКА

Я хочу подарить вам авторские песни автора и исполнителя Наталии Ахмедовой 

http://turbobit.net/g7dhb4vi099g.html     ссылка на файл "Мои родители"

http://turbobit.net/sjm2dpgjqwu3.html     ссылка " Я буду всегда с тобой" 

http://turbobit.net/7ch4mivmwt1w.html    ссылка на файл " Прости любовь"

http://turbobit.net/jh8zf319ywb4.html      ссылка  "Никому не отдам "

 Оцените.

----------


## Лев

*НАТУЛЬКА*,
 Оно нам надо... за подарки платить:rolleyes:

----------


## LoneWolf

НАТУЛЬКА,
Просто ОБАЛДЕЛ от песни "Просто любовь"! 
Когда столько хочется сказать комплиментов, от - лучше вообще ничего не говорить!!! БРАВО!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

*НАТУЛЬКА*,
Мдааааа... Наташ, вы не нашли больше никакого места, чтобы выложить свои песни или специально на платный заливаете?

----------


## Julenka

там можно и бесплатно скачать,только ждать долго!!!

*Добавлено через 41 минуту*
песни супер,душевные и голос красивый!!!!

----------


## НАТУЛЬКА

Большое спасибо тем кому понравились мои песни. :Aga: 

Извините,я могу выстовить песни только таким способом.:frown:


http://turbobit.net/0oicnrvgio7d.html        "ТВОИ ГЛАЗА"

http://turbobit.net/9xv4wjuyfzif.html        "Бабник"



DRAVMEK@YANDEX.RU

http://natalija.******ru/

dravmek.mylivepage.ru

----------


## Лев

> Извините,я могу выстовить песни только таким способом.


Терпеливо ждать могут единицы... Попробуй этот сайт: www.realmusic.ru - многие форумчане заливают туда и можно сразу слушать.

----------


## Julenka

А ПЕСЕНКИ ТО ПЕРЕПУТАНЫ!!!!ХОРОШИЕ,ЖИЗНЕННЫЕ!!!

----------


## НАТУЛЬКА

Да,немного перепутала

Вот так должно быть

http://turbobit.net/0oicnrvgio7d.html   песня "Бабник"

http://turbobit.net/9xv4wjuyfzif.html    песня "Твои глаза"

Спасибо!

*Добавлено через 32 часа 48 минут*
"Без музыки не проживу и дня
 Она во мне,она во круг меня
 И в пенье птиц и в шуме городов
 В молчанье трав и в радуге цветов
 И в зареве рассвета над землёй
 Она везде и вечный спутник мой" :flower: 



http://www.turbobit.ru/mjl2uajag5to.html  ссылка на песню    "Ты самый лучший"    
 :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 

http://dravmek.mylivepage.ru 
Зайдите на этот сайт,сдесь можно познакомиться 
с творчеством автора и исполнителя Наталии Ахмедовой

----------


## Kley

Все ссылочки уже нерабочие:frown:

----------


## мусяня

*НАТУЛЬКА*,
 Обнови  ссылочки,пожалуйста. :Aga:

----------


## НАТУЛЬКА

Послушайте мои авторские песни

   Песня "Любовь"

http://www.turbobit.ru/rp9awsa41y84.html

   Песня "Живи моя любовь"

http://www.turbobit.ru/ri17sn6dlhnd.html

  Песня "Бабник"

http://www.turbobit.ru/ty2r704qg750.html

  Песня "Помню о тебе"

http://www.turbobit.ru/ulhbadeewic3.html


   Я думаю что эти песни поднимут вам настроение,подарят минуты душевного тепла! :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> Я думаю что эти песни поднимут вам настроение,подарят минуты душевного тепла!


Что ты советам не внемлешь?(Я советовал тебе www.realmusic.ru ). Ссылки твои требуют оплаты и всяких других заморочек... Если хочешь, чтобы прослушали твои песни, сделай как советую и... будешь счастлива:smile: Возможно я не прав и есть опция бесплатной скачки и без всяких СМС. Научи, как пользоваться...
Да, ещё один совет: Не размножай темы(по правилам форума - только одна тема), у тебя уже есть тема в этом разделе. Создаёшь лишнюю заботу для модеров(убирать)...

----------


## НАТУЛЬКА

Туда куда вы мне советуете,у меня не получается залить файл.

 Кто захочет,тот послушает.

 Там можно и бесплатно скачать.:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Туда куда вы мне советуете,у меня не получается залить файл.


Зарегистрируйся и зальёшь...



> Кто захочет,тот послушает.


Один послушал...



> Там можно и бесплатно скачать.


Научи...(научился) Одну послушал - "Любовь". Неплохо, только голос слишком утоплен в звуках. Остальные нет терпения ждать(лимит исчерпан - это я к тому, что форумчане долго ждать не любят).

----------


## Kliakca

> Туда куда вы мне советуете,у меня не получается залить файл.


Заливай сюда http://webfile.ru/

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А я пользуюсь этим файлообменником: http://dump.ru
*После регистрации можно заливать:*
1. Одним файлом до 320 МБ, 
2. Можно заливать сразу 10 файлов (разумеется общим весом до 320 МБ)
3. Регистрированные получают на мыло уведомление об окончании срока хранения файла (если не качают,  30 дней)
4. Можно продлить срок хранения файла до бесконечности
5. Можно выставлять пароль на файлы
6. Работает предпрослушка (очень удобная вещь, если не хочешь закачивать на комп)
7. Предусмотрена сортировка файлов по папкам и многое др.

Ни разу не подвёл меня этот файлообменник. Я для себя нашла.... а Вы пробуйте и решайте, где Вам меньше мороки.:wink::smile:)

П.С: Если кто-то заинтересован, чтобы его услышали, тот не будет заставлятъ ждать своих слушателей. Лично я, никогда ждать не буду... Если у меня есть время, я хочу его использовать рационально, с пользой для себя и для других, а не ждать разрешения на скачивание файла))))

----------


## luudvig

> Если кто-то заинтересован, чтобы его услышали, тот не будет заставлятъ ждать своих слушателей.


Эт точно!

----------


## Лев

> Ни разу не подвёл меня этот файлообменник.


Вот и подводит последнее время. Спроси у админов в чём дело...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот и подводит последнее время. Спроси у админов в чём дело...


Странно.... никогда ещё не было ) не знаю что там)))))

----------


## НАТУЛЬКА

Всем спасибо за советы!:smile:

  Попытка не пытка.:eek:

  Попробую выставить ещё и ещё и ещё раз! :Aga: 


  Песня "Я буду всегда с тобой"

http://natalijja.ifolder.ru/13470715

  Песня "Ты подари мне"

http://natalijja.ifolder.ru/13471179

----------


## luudvig

*НАТУЛЬКА*,привет.Послушал "Любовь".В разделе "Для критики" - поговорили бы.Удачи.

----------

